# JK FH



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

We'll we've been calling my jk Crazy Sally, but we really dont know what sex Sally is so if anyone would care to help me out that would be awsome. Also some tips to try to bring Sally's colors out would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

here is another pic with bob the skeleton


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

Sally in Motion


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

last for now aint she a beaut.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hey dude that thing is beautiful. Where in san rafael did you get it? or did you go to the city to pick it up?


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

I actually got it from my cousin how knows a hobbyist in socal. I got a great deal on her, she's a beaut for only 5 bux. Got her in may of last year.

Edison


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

nice fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice red eyes on her


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it is a male, I could be wrong though


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nice... hard to tell though without venting the fish. You could try to add a parrot or something, if she developes stresse bards then shes probably a female. This is probably one of the fry from the FHUSA fireface Jing gang.

You can start coloring it up by checking all your parameters PH. 7.5-.8, temp 85 degrees, many waterchanges, add in a essential trace elements mix. and you could feed with ching mix... which will be available soon hopefully to us.


----------



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

thank you very much, ill rase the temp right away, and the parameters are in perfect condition. And thix chingmix will be on my buy list.


----------

